# Shopping with wife.



## Chucktin (Jul 24, 2018)

Was in Lowe's the other day. Could not help but overhear couple squabbling cause wife was lost where hubby was seemly comfortable.

Now I am dumber than dirt, I'll admit to that first off but I've got some questions -

Why is it women want a man escourt to go shopping (first question)? Why do they think we are willing to sit while they try on endless pants/tops/shoes/etc? When the shoe is on the other foot (as above) why are they surprised?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2018)

I'd rather go on my own to shop..but on occasions that my husband is with me, he sits in the shop or waits outside,  I try to be as quick as possible, to prevent him being bored!


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 24, 2018)

We bore quickly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Why is it women want a man escourt to go shopping (first question)?



Someone has to hold the purse.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2018)

My husband likes to shop a whole lot more than I do.  Always has.  Now that we're mostly retired is delighted to accompany me to the grocery store, Costco, and _especially_ on the rare occasions when I go clothing shopping.  If I left him out of that last one he'd feel like a little kid when the ice cream truck stopped and everyone got a treat but him. To be fair, he's got great taste in clothing and knows instinctively what will look good on me.  While I'm in the dressing room he exchanges sizes and colors for me to try on, often returning with another style or two as well.  I run out of enthusiasm for the process long before he does.    

I generally don't go with him to the hardware store or on his errands unless we're picking out tile or something where I'll care about the selection.  (New guts for a toilet or chlorine for the pool don't qualify.)  

We get along very well virtually all the time so shopping together isn't an irritant to either of us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Why is it women want a man escourt to go shopping (first question)? Why do they think we are willing to sit while they try on endless pants/tops/shoes/etc? When the shoe is on the other foot (as above) why are they surprised?



I'm not a typical woman Chucktin, I really don't enjoy shopping at all, if I need I particular item I go out and get it as quick and painlessly as possible. I'm not into fancy clothes or shoes, jeans and tee shirts for me and very few pairs of shoes. 

 I never want my husband to go with me unless we're shopping for something together, like a large appliance or something.  My husband isn't a shopper either, if he needs something from the hardware or auto parts store he goes there and just buys it.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 24, 2018)

I gave up shopping with the wife, a long time ago.  If I need something, I go to the store, and get it, then get out.  She, on the other hand, can spend a huge amount of time checking out and touching shoes, clothing, etc., especially at Kohl's.  When she wants to stop there, I usually stay in the car, and read something, or go run some errands elsewhere.  A couple of years ago, the US Chamber of Commerce released a report showing that most people spend at least $3 for every minute they spend in a store....I can believe that.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2018)

She shops, I wait in car and read my book on my iPhone.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 24, 2018)

I no longer ask why
we take turns


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2018)

She might need my help!!
.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2018)

When I was married I always shopped by myself.  Never felt the need for anybody's opinion, male or female.  I have friends that like their husbands to shop with them and I never understood it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not a typical woman Chucktin, I really don't enjoy shopping at all, if I need I particular item I go out and get it as quick and painlessly as possible. I'm not into fancy clothes or shoes, jeans and tee shirts for me and very few pairs of shoes.
> 
> I never want my husband to go with me unless we're shopping for something together, like a large appliance or something.  My husband isn't a shopper either, if he needs something from the hardware or auto parts store he goes there and just buys it.





Aunt Bea said:


> Someone has to hold the purse.



:lofl: 

I try NOT to go shopping with my husband unless I really have to otherwise I’d rather go alone. 
I’m not generally crazy about shopping either


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 24, 2018)

I like to shop alone also. I did enjoy going with my Mom when she was here because we had the same interests. Once I tried shopping with my girlfriend. She spent hours in the jewelry department. I am not the least bit interested in jewelry and she was board silly in the housewares department.

The hubby hates shopping even for his own clothes. So I buy his as well. It's a good thing because he would still be wearing clothes from 40 years ago.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't like to shop at all. I guess I have always shopped like a man.  I know what I want, get it and go home.  Try to order online if possible. Now my two daughters can spend hours shopping, trying on clothes and just looking.  Same thing at Walmart and Sams. I know what I want, buy it and go home.  Now in an art gallery, I will look around but still I know what I like and if I don't see anything, I am out of there.  I would rather read than shop.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I no longer ask why
> we take turns



That's good.  I love my friend driving all over the parking lot at the golf course trying to get a close spot and then he walks seven miles on the golf course.

It defies the imagination.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 24, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> That's good.  I love my friend driving all over the parking lot at the golf course trying to get a close spot and then he walks seven miles on the golf course.
> 
> It defies the imagination.



Well, I do love my woman, and her ways
We take turns going into any store, mainly to keep from taking so long to find each other after parting to our favorite haunts

So, when it's her turn, I settle into the truck, people watch
Fascinating folks, we all are. All kinds, shapes.

Sometimes I watch her approach the store, then stroll thru the rows of plants at the entrance
when she disappears, I settle into people
Grandparents with grandkids are usually most entertaining

Finally, when she appears from the entrance, I watch her...stroll by the truck, two lanes over, looking

Eventually she comes back

I go in
Bee line to whatever I have on my list, get out


My favorite shopping cart is the tiny, zippy ones. 
The mini cooper of carts
I will spend some time to hunt one down if one is not readily available


made a poster about it a few years ago


----------



## DaveA (Jul 24, 2018)

Gary's chart spell out our shopping methods to a "T".  For my wife, it's a pleasure trip. all sorts of things to look over even if they're unrelated to why she's there in the first place.  For me it's a necessity that I can no longer put off, and then the quicker the better.

Fortunately, we have daughters, DIL's, and grand-daughter nearby and I always encourage my wife to shop with them.  They have wonderful trips to various stores and usually manage to stop for a bite to eat as well.  It can be a costly method (I'm not there to discourage frivolous buying haha) but better for my mental health.  Even reading while waiting in the car I find my blood pressure rising as the minutes tick away, especially when they near the half hour or hour mark.  Call your kids - -get them to take mom shopping. They'll have a great time and you can while away the hours at home!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2018)

"People watch"  
Watched a women run into Wally World, 10 minutes later comes out with a pack of toilet paper!! I wonder if someone is at home waiting for her return??


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2018)

I've never liked to shop with other people.  I take my sister shopping and do some shopping at the same time, but we go our separate ways.  She gets one of those motorized carts (she's disabled) and goes her way and I go mine.  The first one done calls the other one's cell and says done, and we meet  up at the cash register.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2018)

One of the best things invented for me was the computer. I order almost anything I need including doing my grocery shopping and they even deliver it to my home. The reason I love shopping at home is because being with my husband in the store is crazy. If I'm looking for clothes he always likes a different color than I do on any item. Food shopping is worse because he insists on pushing the cart then I would have to chase him to put what I was buying into the cart. His favorite place to shop is Home Depot. I can not tell you how long he is in there looking for toggle bolts ! So now He goes alone and I shop at home.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 25, 2018)

I like to shop.  With my last, live-in, very LTR (13 yrs.), we made a fun trip out of shopping, every weekend, for groceries and other things we needed, around the house.  I miss our shopping trips, together.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 25, 2018)

.

I like shopping at Kohl's alone.

But there is usually a man or two sitting in the seating area outside the women's dressing rooms.
One day, a woman told her teenage son to take a seat and wait for her... training him early


----------



## KingsX (Jul 25, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Well, I do love my woman, and her ways
> We take turns going into any store, mainly to keep from taking so long to find each other after parting to our favorite haunts
> 
> So, when it's her turn, I settle into the truck, people watch
> ...





I love those taller mini-carts... as do many other people which is why there may not be one available inside...
so I always grab one from the parking lot on my way in.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 26, 2018)

I usually go with Mrs. L when she's shopping for new clothes.  She always my opinion on what suits her, or not.   As long as the store provides some comfortable seating for us guys, I'm OK with that.   Likewise, she will usually come with me if I want a new jacket or trousers.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2018)

Read this a long time ago, "Men buy women shop."


----------



## KingsX (Jul 27, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Read this a long time ago, "Men buy women shop."




Maybe it's an unconscious carry-over of the "hunter/gatherer" instinct.
Men hunted which took speed and laser focus on one prey at a time... 
while women slowly,  steadily forged among vegetation, carefully
choosing and collecting only the edible berries, roots, etc...

Anyway,  that sounds like a good excuse 

.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 27, 2018)

Amen!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> One of the best things invented for me was the computer. I order almost anything I need including doing my grocery shopping and they even deliver it to my home. The reason I love shopping at home is because being with my husband in the store is crazy. If I'm looking for clothes he always likes a different color than I do on any item. Food shopping is worse because he insists on pushing the cart then I would have to chase him to put what I was buying into the cart. His favorite place to shop is Home Depot. I can not tell you how long he is in there looking for toggle bolts ! So now He goes alone and I shop at home.



Yes but how can you shop for clothes without feeling them or trying them on?

Inanimate objects I can shop online for but not shoes. Especially shoes.  They have to fit and now the sizes are so screwy you can't trust that it's the size advertised.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2018)

Women love shopping compared to men.

So let them enjoy while they can.

Do everything you can to help them enjoy the experience.

There's not that much time left.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 27, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Women love shopping compared to men.
> 
> So let them enjoy while they can.
> 
> ...




Please expound on that ominously cryptic post.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2018)

Stores have to be losing money with online purchasing because it eliminate impulse buying. When is the last time you walked out of a store with nothing more than what you came for?


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Stores have to be losing money with online purchasing because it eliminate impulse buying. When is the last time you walked out of a store with nothing more than what you came for?


All the time! I get what I came for and that's it.  Hate shopping. Shop online as much as possible.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Stores have to be losing money with online purchasing because it eliminate impulse buying. When is the last time you walked out of a store with nothing more than what you came for?



True, brick & mortar stores have lost market share to online retailers, but impulse purchases by Internet shoppers likely meets or exceeds impulse buys they made in physical stores.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 28, 2018)

StarSong said:


> True, brick & mortar stores have lost market share to online retailers, but impulse purchases by Internet shoppers likely meets or exceeds impulse buys they made in physical stores.




Indeed.

Before internet shopping became popular...  other than groceries,  how many times a week did the average person drive to shop for clothing and other sundries ??  Maybe once or twice a week?   The internet is there at home 24/7 to meet  every shoppers'  impulse with just a few keystrokes.

Today,  most large brick and mortar stores also sell over the internet.   One can order on Walmart's website and get free delivery at your nearest Walmart store.  If your local Kohl's store doesn't have the size or color you need,  you could order it from their on-line store.  And if you use Kohl's  *in-store kiosk machine* to order it,  delivery is free to your home. 

  Interestingly,  Kohl's and Amazon have partnered together for their mutual benefit.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/27/kohls-ceo-big-idea-behind-amazon-partnership-is-driving-traffic.html

.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2018)

I was shopping today for a waffle iron at Walmart. I gave up after wandering around their appliances counter. It's a pain and takes too much time. No one around to ask.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## DaveA (Aug 1, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 54422


Looks like a reasonable solution to me, Ken.  Wonder if they have couches where one can nap?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 1, 2018)

We've had a couple of the little Great Granddaughters here for a couple of days.  Today, the Granddaughter came by and picked them and my wife up...for a "girls day out" of shopping.  I have the place all to myself today, and after all the hustle and bustle of the past couple of days, it sure is quiet and peaceful.  I did some outdoor work after they left, came in for a snack and shower, and there is a music show featuring Coldplay on MTV live at 3PM.  I'll crank up the speakers, flop down in the recliner, and hopefully stay awake for entire show....then a good nap, and they can wake me up when they return.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 1, 2018)

Sounds like a plan(a good one)!


----------



## john19485 (Aug 1, 2018)

Wife, just went to the commissary this morning, I hate to go, she has to look at everything , I just like to go in get what I need ,and go


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Maybe it's an unconscious carry-over of the "hunter/gatherer" instinct.
> Men hunted which took speed and laser focus on one prey at a time...
> while women slowly,  steadily forged among vegetation, carefully
> choosing and collecting only the edible berries, roots, etc...
> ...


I'm "social shy", I'll admit it. So some times I want wifie along as a buffer between me and a strange situation but then I've found I don't get the tasks done that I went out for.


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 6, 2018)

StarSong said:


> True, brick & mortar stores have lost market share to online retailers, but impulse purchases by Internet shoppers likely meets or exceeds impulse buys they made in physical stores.


I would go to a local store over the Amazons of this world any day. IF I can find a local store that has what I want and it's actually in stock.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Looks like a reasonable solution to me, Ken.  Wonder if they have couches where one can nap?



Finally! There is a heaven!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2018)

A mall should have easy chairs, a few television sets to watch and a bar while the women do their shopping.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Please expound on that ominously cryptic post.



Well I am alone now and I miss those shopping trips out of town even though I never shopped.

So whatever you can do now?  Enjoy it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Yes but how can you shop for clothes without feeling them or trying them on?
> 
> Inanimate objects I can shop online for but not shoes. Especially shoes.  They have to fit and now the sizes are so screwy you can't trust that it's the size advertised.




I've been lucky so far and have only had to send back an item 2x's. The only time I'll shop in a store is if I am going to a special event and need an outfit immediately.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 6, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Yes but how can you shop for clothes without feeling them or trying them on?
> 
> Inanimate objects I can shop online for but not shoes. Especially shoes.  They have to fit and now the sizes are so screwy you can't trust that it's the size advertised.


I still have a ton of nice clothes after retiring.  When I want a new shirt, pants, shorts or skirt, I check QVC as they carry a couple of lines that fit me perfectly and if not, returns are very easy. Have not ever had to return more than a couple of things in the years I have shopped with them.  You could not pay me enough to shop for clothes or shoes in a regular store.  When I grocery shop, I get what is on the list and I am out of there.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2018)

I have so many clothes that I have to give them away. I rarely shop for them. Only shoes and underwear now.


----------



## Beth (Aug 7, 2018)

My husband and I do most of our shopping together, especially since he's been retired. But we live in a small town so going to Walgreens, Kmart or the grocery store is basically a social outing! I don't care much for clothes shopping though, but my husband even more so. I think it causes him physical pain. ;-)


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

Beth said:


> My husband and I do most of our shopping together, especially since he's been retired. But we live in a small town so going to Walgreens, Kmart or the grocery store is basically a social outing! I don't care much for clothes shopping though, but my husband even more so. I think it causes him physical pain. ;-)



I know what you mean, Beth. It's easier while leaning on shopping cart, but the malls and better clothing stores don 't seem to have them.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I still have a ton of nice clothes after retiring.  When I want a new shirt, pants, shorts or skirt, I check QVC as they carry a couple of lines that fit me perfectly and if not, returns are very easy. Have not ever had to return more than a couple of things in the years I have shopped with them.  You could not pay me enough to shop for clothes or shoes in a regular store.  When I grocery shop, I get what is on the list and I am out of there.


QVC! Isn’t that place great? They used to deliver to Canada but stopped. Boo!


----------



## drifter (Aug 10, 2018)

I do most of the shopping. Enjoy it. My roommate will give me a list of her wants and any additional instruction I might need, otherwise I'm on my own. As a result I have switched from vanilla to strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 11, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Why is it women want a man escourt to go shopping (first question)? Why do they think we are willing to sit while they try on endless pants/tops/shoes/etc? When the shoe is on the other foot (as above) why are they surprised?



Among my family and friends I don't know a single wife who drags her spouse along to shop. Actually, I think all of us are Amazon Prime members so we seldom go to stores anyway.

The younger women I know don't go shopping with spouses, they go with girlfriends or female relatives.

Sounds like a generation gap thing to me. My in-laws always shopped together; in fact they did _everything _together. When my MIL came to live with us after being widowed, she was really shocked that DH and I did only certain things together. I don't think she ever did become accustomed to the idea.


----------

